# Prize winning photo!!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeay, I've won 1st prize with my picture of Dudley stretched out in a Nutriment facebook photo comp for funny position/places photo's
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1421588367_b006e7b048b5f052c1126161a1a3a741

don't know if the link has worked but those on facebook can check out the nutriment page - have won a nutriment hamper! how exiting! this was the pic I entered which I know many of you have seen before


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done on the photo and on the win! Dudley is on a real winning streak, you must be so proud!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!!!! Dudleyreally is a pin up poo!!
Well done - hope he enjoys the goodies xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations, Ooh I wonder what yummy delights are awaiting the Dudster? I hope there's something human in there for the photographer (not a body part I hasten to add )


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done!!!!! Congratulations!!:first::congrats:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well done! :congrats: :twothumbs:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course he won!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Of course he won!!!!


Well said Donna! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I bet you could have entered a whole raft of photos - I love that one of Dudley asleep on top of the sports bag  or the one of him in the camper van...

Congratulations


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love that pic!  Excellent that you won!!! 

I would love a Nutriment hamper! Hmmm... I don't think I can top Dudley's photo though


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I bet you could have entered a whole raft of photos - I love that one of Dudley asleep on top of the sports bag  or the one of him in the camper van...
> 
> Congratulations


.....and don't forget the flower pot - or fly squatting / dancing at the window 
Ha you should of put more in dawn, he would of got 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th!! X


----------

